# BNSF gets a new hood ornament!



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I was talking to a friend of mine who works for BNSF and he sent me a link of some photos of this train with a car hooked on font of it. So I looked through google, and sure enough I found the news report about it. Check it out.
It happened on February 3,2009.

http://news.gaurc.us/?p=1150


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That driver was an idiot :smilie_daumenneg:
Flashing lights and closing gates... Hmm, maybe, just maybe, there is a train coming









Thanks for sharing the article


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Who woulda thunk it...

Btw..speaking of Bnsf, I saw a bnsf pick-up truck in town today.
Which is an rare sighting..up here. It wasn't a high-railer, just
a regular pick up.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmmm.....I don't like it.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

The day I saw the BNSF truck, I didn't have my camera. 
So I went back today and got a quick shot.


----------

